# Forest Red Gum Slabs



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Milled these today from a short butt-log of Forest Red Gum,thought they came up alright:smile::thumbsup:


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

Your wood looks like it has stain built right into it. Is that type of wood fit for gunstocks? Gary


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

HomeBody said:


> Your wood looks like it has stain built right into it. Is that type of wood fit for gunstocks? Gary


 Can't see why not...quarter-sawn it is very stable..:thumbsup:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

AAAGGGGHHH ... you're making me turn green w/ envy your stuff is so gorgeous.

How is that wood for keeping its color w/ age?

I get at least these four species for "forest red gum". Any ides which of them (if any) it is?

Eucalyptus bancroftii
Eucalyptus blakelyi
Eucalyptus seeana
Eucalyptus tereticornis


----------



## kpo101 (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW, just looking at this makes my head hurt, knowing I will never put my hands on any of it. Great looking wood Mapleman.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Beautiful :yes:



.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

phinds said:


> AAAGGGGHHH ... you're making me turn green w/ envy your stuff is so gorgeous.
> 
> How is that wood for keeping its color w/ age?
> 
> ...


Hey Phinds,the pics are of Eucalyptus Tereticornis...the log was salvaged from roadside clearing in my area,a few years ago....i was delighted with the colour...glad you guys like it too:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

*a few more pics...*

Milled this Forest Red Gum today....this was salvaged log as well...wondering if this species grows in the U.S,if so,is it common? I love the stuff :thumbsup: Cheers


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

MAPLEMAN said:


> Milled this Forest Red Gum today....this was salvaged log as well...wondering if this species grows in the U.S,if so,is it common? I love the stuff :thumbsup: Cheers


According to the USDA it grows in California, but before looking this up just now, I was not aware that it grew anywhere in the US so I'd guess it's not common at all.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

> is it common?


If'n it was, I suspect there would be a pantload of projects being displayed here!:laughing:

That's beautiful stuff!:yes::thumbsup:

Now, as homebody asked, what's a fella to do to get ahold of a slab o' that in a good gunstock size..?

p


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

MAPLEMAN said:


> Milled this Forest Red Gum today....this was salvaged log as well...wondering if this species grows in the U.S,if so,is it common? I love the stuff :thumbsup: Cheers


None around here. Send seeds! :yes: Gary


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

lovely stuff MM. I am hoping to make my sawmill for my major D&T project for year 12 (starting in a few weeks!) so I will hopefully get to do some milling in the near future (well in ~8 months...)!


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks a whole lot like California manzanita, except that manzanita is normally a small shrub. Color & grain look very similar to the larger pieces of manzanita I have experienced. Very, very hard wood if it's related. I'd like to get some 1.5x1.5x18" turning squares of that figured stuff. Interested in selling some?

Would be an excellent sub for pink ivory.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I logged in to actually make a post showing some FBE I've been cutting, but now that I've seen this gorgeous red gum I think I'll just go crawl back into my hole. That stuff is outrageous. 






.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Just looked it up & see that it does indeed grow in the states. It grows in California, Florida, and Hawaii. It looks similar to sycamore with smooth white flaky bark, but leaves are more like a willow. I have seen rows of giant trees growing along streets in Ventura county California & had no idea what the tree was. I have a few pieces I picked up that washed up on the beach. I noticed a lot of the trees were heavily burled, twisted, and showed what would probably be heavy mottled curl. Next time i'm out in Cali, i'm gonna hook up with some local arborists & city workers & see if I can get some logs. Cool stuff!!!! Not nearly as hard of a wood as I thought, though.


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

qbilder said:


> Just looked it up & see that it does indeed grow in the states. It grows in California, Florida, and Hawaii. It looks similar to sycamore with smooth white flaky bark, but leaves are more like a willow. I have seen rows of giant trees growing along streets in Ventura county California & had no idea what the tree was. I have a few pieces I picked up that washed up on the beach. I noticed a lot of the trees were heavily burled, twisted, and showed what would probably be heavy mottled curl. Next time i'm out in Cali, i'm gonna hook up with some local arborists & city workers & see if I can get some logs. Cool stuff!!!! Not nearly as hard of a wood as I thought, though.


 Can sometimes be very firm to cut...these came off the mill today,from branch logs that had been sitting around for a few years...and would have otherwise been chipped for mulch:thumbdown::smile:...too good for that:yes:..glad to see it grows in the States,i would think it would thrive in some parts over there,so plant it where you can:blink: Cheers


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Mapleman, how well does that stuff hold its color if exposed to air/UV over time?


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I'll take some of the curly stuff anytime you wanna sell it


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

phinds said:


> Mapleman, how well does that stuff hold its color if exposed to air/UV over time?


 Exposure to weather doesn't fade the colour,darkens it if anything:huh:...these were milled yesterday..the logs have been sitting in the sun for over 2 years....still cut up a treat though...:thumbsup:


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

real nice colour of this wood. i like it


----------

